# first woodturning project



## bgtymrs (Nov 18, 2009)

made this today finally put my lathe to use


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Good job!! I can remember my first pen that I did. Yours looks a lot better than mine did. I think I still have that pen somewhere if "Ike" didn't get it.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

NIce job. You're hooked now. :biggrin:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Good job. Now quick, hide it someplace safe. I wish I knew where my first pen went, I do keep the first new style I make now.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Great job. Now quick, get on the internet and order a hundred pen kits and get going for more. It's habit forming.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Good job! I wouldn't have posted a pic of my first pen... It was bad.

Welcome to the vortex!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Well, as old Jimmy Durante would have said..."Everybody wants to get into the act"....:biggrin::biggrin:

REALLY nice lookin' stick, Bigtimer.... Welcome to the "VORTEX"...and God help ya.....


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice!... Now get out while you still can! I refused the advice given to me by the people down here in the basement and it has cost me both time and money chasing the elusive pen.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Great Job, keep up the great work. Thanks for posting. LL


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Very nice, like Bobby said, it came out better then my first. Keep it up!


----------



## bgtymrs (Nov 18, 2009)

thanks guys for the post and the confidence booster guys


----------

